# What fish are compatible with shrimp?



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Ottos, 

To my knowledge all the rest would eat the shrimp.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ok thanks for the response.

Now I can celebrate my 1000 post on this forum! lol


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> Ottos,
> 
> To my knowledge all the rest would eat the shrimp.



Funny thing though... if all the others would eat the shrimp then why have some thousands of shrimps been kept with many species of fish and never had been eaten?

Your statement lack total thought, and you should stop misleading people into thinking this this way.:eek5:

OP:

Watch these and see what I mean:

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....0.0.0.0.38.292.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.bxmtgPMSyK8


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

First off I said "to my knowledge". I did not say it was a certain fact. Besides that point. I'm sure some would survive if given enough hiding spots. That is obvious, but given the chance most would get eaten at some point in their growth stage. Just like Shrimp and Assassin snails. For the most part they would be okay, but there is always a chance they would get eaten.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I encourage you to search the Shrimp sub-forum to get a sense of what is and is not shrimp-safe.

It's common/accepted here on The Planted Tank that Otos are the only truly shrimp-safe fish for the typical hobbyist. While there are other species of fish that can definitely be kept with shrimp, their personalities vary, diets vary and whether or not they eat shrimplets or adult shrimp can vary.

And come on - this is a family-friendly forum with many members in their youth. Please be respectful of that.



Imi Statue said:


> Funny thing though... if all the others would eat the shrimp then why have some thousands of shrimps been kept with many species of fish and never had been eaten?
> 
> Your statement lack total thought, and you should stop misleading people into thinking this this way.:eek5:
> 
> ...


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

dougolasjr said:


> Ottos,
> 
> To my knowledge all the rest would eat the shrimp.


Same here, although if your shrimp are prolific, there is enough food for everyone and hiding spots, you can have other fish.

Only puffers and bigger fish would try to eat adults but the main concern is shrimplets (all live bearers females are terrible baby shrimp hunters IME)

That said, when i just started in the hobby, I kept dwarf puffers and RCS for months until the puffers realized the shrimp were food. They killed them all.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> And come on - this is a family-friendly forum with many members in their youth. Please be respectful of that.


I agree, someone has to re-read the forum rules.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I won't trust my shrimp with omnivorous fish.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I was not sure if I should post it in this section or the shrimp section. I've looked over at the shrimp section and I know that if it can fit in the fish's mouth watch out. I just figured I would post this and see what others would say.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That.

It's all really just trial and error with each fish.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was not sure if I should post it in this section or the shrimp section. I've looked over at the shrimp section and I know that *if it can fit in the fish's mouth watch out*. I just figured I would post this and see what others would say.


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

i have a school of neon tetras and harlequin rasboras with about 20 ghost shrimp. they seem to be getting along well. my tank isn't heavily planted either.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I find that ghost shrimp can survive more fish since in adult stage they get pretty big. They don't really breed so you don't have to worry about babies and young shrimp getting eaten. I would be more wary of them eating fry tho. I have seen some of my bigger ghost, I assume ghost, kill and eat snails and chase other shrimp that are smaller than them. I would not recommend keep ghost shrimp with other shrimp species or smaller fish if you don't want to have to worry about babies getting eaten.

My Ghost shrimp range from approx 2-4 cm.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

I have kept CRS, Bumble Bee's, Wild Bee's RCS, Sunkist, Amanos, Ghosts all with fish. Platys, Neon's, Rasboras, Otto's, Kuhli Loaches, Dwarf Frogs, and Congo Tetras. I never saw any of the above listed eat adult shrimp, my Congos and Dwarf Frogs would sometimes snap or mistake my shrimps as food.

And when I did have fish with my shrimp, they were always hidden in my foilage and not very active. Ime all fish will eat baby shrimps given the opportunity except Otto's.

Personally I feel you can never fully enjoy shrimps behaving naturally unless you have no fish. And certainly you will not have prolific breeding, or a high survival rate of baby shrimp.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

That is true, shrimp are boring with fish around.


----------

